# Rat falling over backwards???



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi one of my friend's rats has something wrong... She originally thought she maybe had a paralysed leg but on closer inspection her legs are being used, everything is able to be moved itself but she keeps falling over backwards and on her left side. Has anyone heard of this before? She's about 2 years old and has recently got mites, invermectin is on its way. She's puffed up her fur too. She's still eating and drinking, and can jump up on top of her house etc.

She's going to phone her ratty vet in the morning but I just thought I'd ask you guys on here?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

Is her head slightly tilted too?
Do her eyes look spacey? (you know not with it)
Is she struggling to pick up food?

It could be a number of things but a serious ear infection is my first thoughts, especially as she has mites at the moment too.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

I didn't notice a tilted head but I will ask her to look. I know when she was at her food bowl she kept tumbling backwards but I'm not sure about her co-ordination other than that. Thank you for the speedy reply will text my friend now and see what she says x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It sounds worryingly like when I lost Skye to a pituatory tumour, it came on in a matter of days, get your friend to take her to the vets as it sounds almost exactly like Skye did, they can be in a lot of pain with PTs so she will need to go to the vet asap.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> It sounds worryingly like when I lost Skye to a pituatory tumour, it came on in a matter of days, get your friend to take her to the vets as it sounds almost exactly like Skye did, they can be in a lot of pain with PTs so she will need to go to the vet asap.


I did think PT too (my Mac is a PT rat ) but decided to opt for the ear infection first


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I did think PT too (my Mac is a PT rat ) but decided to opt for the ear infection first


It could be an ear infection (hopefully), with Sky though she was pushing herself onto her back, it was as if she thought she was overbalancing when she wasnt, hers was very aggressive and she couldnt be treated to slow it down, I still feel terrible that I didnt realise she would have been in pain, I waited 2 days before I took her in


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

thedogsmother said:


> It could be an ear infection (hopefully), with Sky though she was pushing herself onto her back, it was as if she thought she was overbalancing when she wasnt, hers was very aggressive and she couldnt be treated to slow it down, I still feel terrible that I didnt realise she would have been in pain, I waited 2 days before I took her in


Lets hope so.
We all learn somewhere hun, I didn't know they were in pain until I started researching PT after Mac was diagnosed, thankfully he is responding to treatment but I know one day the meds won't be enough


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

She was PTS today  She had a chest infection that developed into pneumonia and also some neurological damage that she would have been on lifelong medication for, and she still wouldn't have recovered  She was over 2 years old though and had a good life until now


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

rest in peace little ratty xx


----------



## DeadLee (Feb 22, 2012)

:'( so sad rest in peace little one.


----------



## RuthStewart (Feb 24, 2009)

She had a good life and you did your best for her. No rat could ask for more, could they?

Best wishes,

Ruth


----------

